
How we upgraded PostgreSQL - GordonS
https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2020/09/11/gitlab-pg-upgrade/
======
maxdo
Ok we’ll wait for some outages :) thanks for warning us , gitlab is great but
stability ... you can easily be down with some feature for 1 week

------
MayeulC
Hmm, I went trought the same upgrade path (9.6 -> 11) with my synapse
homeserver on debian, and it's been burning trough CPU cycles ever since.

I wonder if that's a common issue, or something specific to my config. I
reindexed the DB, but would dumping it and reloading it help?

~~~
NovaX
You probably need to run ANALYZE to rebuild the statistics, as that doesn't
happen automatically after an upgrade.

------
rovr138
_How_ * _we upgraded PostgreSQL at Gitlab.com_

It's a lot more interesting how they did it than just announcing they did it.

~~~
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23884623](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23884623)

~~~
rovr138
I didn’t know about this!

Thanks for the link. It does make sense.

